# LE Turkey



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

Just drew my first LE entry tag! It's for turkey, but hey, I'll take it. 

My card was just hit.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Congrats! I’m hoping to draw as well. Never hunted turkey before. What tag did you draw?


----------



## chipp (Nov 20, 2009)

Congratulations! I drew this year as well for the northeast region. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Got the emails this morning. Looks like one of my boys drew a northern Utah tag.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Got my email last night. Unsuccessful. OTC for me!


----------



## slapwater (Jun 18, 2009)

Unsuccessful in the Central Region with 5 bonus points. That is just stupid for a turkey tag. I'm in too deep to stop now, but once I draw it I'll be switching to another unit for the future.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Me and the wife both struck out on central tags. 5 points for me, 6 for her. I’m hearing 7 didn’t pull that tag either. Stupid that is the wait for a hunt 2 weeks earlier than the general.

The other stupid thing is that they can go unlimited OTC tags in the fall for central at 3 per person, unlimited OTC spring general tags at 1 per person, but can’t give out more than 250 tags for the LE hunt 2 weeks earlier than the general.


----------



## slapwater (Jun 18, 2009)

MooseMeat said:


> Me and the wife both struck out on central tags. 5 points for me, 6 for her. I'm hearing 7 didn't pull that tag either. Stupid that is the wait for a hunt 2 weeks earlier than the general.
> 
> The other stupid thing is that they can go unlimited OTC tags in the fall for central at 3 per person, unlimited OTC spring general tags at 1 per person, but can't give out more than 250 tags for the LE hunt 2 weeks earlier than the general.


I'll run the numbers when I can get this year's draw statistics but if it's going to take me 3 more years (or more) to draw a stupid turkey tag, I'm out. I'll hunt the youth hunt with my kids and a weekend in Southern Utah every other year and the general season up here and call it good. 7 or 8 years to draw a turkey tag is incredible.


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

I drew Northern Region with 4 points. I'm with MooseMeat that it does seem a little weird that "LE" is just two weeks ahead of General, but hey, if there are fewer people at "my" spot then that's cool. What I'm not sure of is how good the gobbling is at that point. April can be dicey from a snow perspective, so I know that can impact how active they are. 

We'll see!


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

slapwater said:


> Unsuccessful in the Central Region with 5 bonus points. That is just stupid for a turkey tag. I'm in too deep to stop now, but once I draw it I'll be switching to another unit for the future.


I feel you there. It's like me with drawing a sheep tag. I'm in too deep to change species now. Just another few decades and I'll have my tag.


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Struck out. OTC for me I guess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

So if I said I drew a Central tag with 0 points, it would ruff some feathers?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I didn't know you had to put in for the same unit every year...just one more reason the LE turkey system is a very bad, opportunity killing system.


----------



## tshuman01 (Jun 23, 2018)

I think this is ridiculous! I'm frustrated that I didn't draw with 2 points in the Central region. It's turkey for crying out loud! We will see how many years this goes before I draw out, but if its 5+ like some of you are seeing, it ends up being an $80+ turkey tag when you finally draw...


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you want to play you have to be willing to pay. 

When there are only so many tags to be drawn for the LE turkey hunt and a lot of hunters who want to go after them a couple of weeks early then it is going to take some time for you to draw. 

If you don't like paying that $10 every year and not get a tag then I suggest that you look at the general turkey hunt where there is just the tag fee.


----------



## slapwater (Jun 18, 2009)

BPturkeys said:


> I didn't know you had to put in for the same unit every year...just one more reason the LE turkey system is a very bad, opportunity killing system.


You don't. I could apply for another region next year and use my points there. It just seems stupid to use 6 points to draw a tag that only requires 1 or 2. My econ professor would remind me that sunk costs are irrelevant and that I should make the choice that is rational in the moment regardless of what I've done in the last 6 years. The truth is that part of the reason that I love the turkey hunt is that it is close to home. I can hunt a few mornings during the week and still get to work for half the day. I can take my 8 year old and when he gets tired, we head home and it's not a big deal because I can just head back up that evening or the next morning. I don't really want to drive south for 2 or 3 days and have the hunt be over for the year but needing 7 points to draw a tag is nuts so here we are.


----------



## tshuman01 (Jun 23, 2018)

I will still do OTC like I do every year that don’t draw, it’s just surprising to see what it takes.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I've given up the Turkey hunt here. LE and GS OTC. I think it will be a tuff hunt this year with the lack of moisture. LE people will be hiking a little higher in elevation to find birds, or, they will be hanging around the feed lots.


----------

